# Britax marathon vs Radian65?



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

My ds needs to graduate from his infant carseat by next week, he's already over 20lbs. and 28" now. These are my two choices, the marathon or radian65. I like the idea that the radian65 folds up A LOT, we will be flying a few times next year and it would be very convenient... but it doesn't look near as comfortable as the marathon, and ds fusses if he's not comfortable in his car seat. Is the 65 comfortable for your dc/ can they sleep in it ok?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Family Safety


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

We have two Radian 65s, and have used them RF and FF for all 3 kids (at different times, depending on how the seats fit best in the car). All of my kids have slept in them fine, and they haven't complained of being uncomfortable. They love their seats and climb right in







.

We got them last Oct, so my youngest was about 18 months when she was using it (RF) although she wasn't an infant.

I have no experiance with them Marathon. I had to buy 2 carseats, and the $100 price difference sold me on the radian.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Having owned and used both, I will recommend the Marathon (even better, the Boulevard) for you, because you will be rearfacing a long time yet. The Radian is a great seat, but it's NOT fun to RF it, unfortunately.


----------



## BoBoBo (Jul 14, 2006)

we are using and loving the Radians - 2 FF and 1 RF all across 1 seat in a Jeep Liberty. The boys say they are comfortable and I LOVE how skinny the seats are.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

We have owned both. DD just this summer outgrew her MA by height (she is 4.5). She still fits in the Radian. So point 1 for Radian: higher top slots.

It seems from reading others' posts (on other boards too) that kids are perfectly happy and comfy in a Radian--UNLESS they have been spoiled by being used to an MA! MAs are more comfortable. DD *loved* her MA. She complains about everything else (except the Safeguard). So point 1 for MA: DELUXE comfort!

You didn't say what kind of vehicle you have or what year it is. Does it have LATCH? Seatbelt installs on Radians can be tricky. The belt path is very narrow. Easy they are not at all, and some people (techs even) have found them downright impossible to install in certain vehicles. MAs, on the other hand, install anywhere without any problems. Not to say all Radian owners have problems, but a significant number do, and almost nobody has issues installing a Marathon. So point 2 for MA: ease of use.

A Radian can FIT just about anywhere. They are very, very narrow. So if you have more than one child or ever anticipate having a space issue, you'll be very happy to have a Radian. I hear they are also nice for airplane travel, because they don't squish the other people and they are low enough you can get the tray table down. So point 2 for Radian: size.
Does that help?


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a 2003 Focus sedan. It's small, but we just have ds. A narrow base sounds good, but if the radian is that tall, I doubt it would fit RF in our car, much less recline, and he really needs a recline right now because he doesn't like sitting upright for more than a couple minutes (he's 7 mos) Honestly his infant seat is already a tight squeeze!







:


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I might go with the safe voyage, after reading some of the other posts here. I didn't know it was made by Britax, and that would save us money that we don't have much of right now.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the FPSVD is a GREAT choice.


----------

